# Tank weight



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll be on the third floor and I have a 55 gallon. Two questions...1)how much will the entire thing weigh all said and done? 2)Will the floor support it safely? I feel like it should but i thought I would ask the experts!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Multiply 8.33 lbs / gallon * 55 gallons + empty weight of tank. Most modern construction that meets codes wll hold it easily. The exceptions would be if the floor has damage (dry rot or termites) or gets and stays wet. Particle board will warp and crack if left wet. 

Keep the water in the tank and it will be fine. If you were to "pop a seam" and have 55 gallons on the floor for a week when you are out of town, it still wouldn't fall through, but you would likely need to replace some boards. The danger really isn't any worse than a full bathtub or waterbed.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It will weigh roughly 450 pounds. 

If your floor can't hold a 55g tank, you need to talk to your landlord, because your floor isn't safe.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i always calculate at 10 pounds per gallon....water may be 8.33...but one must also consider the weight of the tank...stand...gravel and equipment.....a 55 would come out at 550 pounds....most likely less but close enough....unless some yahoo is gonna sweat micrograms or something....


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

It will be around 600 pounds with water, tank, stand, filters, gravel, and etc.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I can play that game, too. 650! Can I get a 700??
 Hehe, yahoos, the bunch of you!


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I figured it would be fine as I also thought of a full bathtub. And the apt complex is new enough. Excited to find a stand for little money and I'll be ready to go!


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

You are certain that fish tanks that size are permitted in your building right? Many places have size limits on how big a tank can be.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree with Lad that you do need to read the lease. 55s are pretty safe, IMO, but some places will use a tank as and excuse to tack on a pet fee or an additional security deposit.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Or you can tell them, "this is my house *****" and then just start urinating all over the place.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

AquariumTech said:


> Or you can tell them, "this is my house *****" and then just start urinating all over the place.


You won't get your security deposit back if you do that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

LMAO! Most places require you to get insurance for the tank. 

Yes 550 pounds is the correct weight of a 55 gallon tank. I have a 55 gallon tank but I am on the first floor so I don't have to worry about weight of the tank.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

bmlbytes said:


> You won't get your security deposit back if you do that.


Then you say "thats my security deposit *****" and start urinating all over place.


----------

